# Raft Rescue on the S. Platte



## leery (May 16, 2005)

Ok, stand up and be recognized. If you took your raft on the mighty S. Platte and got dealt with we need to know. 

http://www.9news.com/acm_news.aspx?...MPLATEID=0c76dce6-ac1f-02d8-0047-c589c01ca7bf

If you watch the video you'll note the river board. Kudos to the water rescue guy for getting on that rock. Too bad they don't show him getting a tetanus and giardia booster immediately afterwards.


----------



## El quapo (Apr 14, 2006)

Who was it? Fess up...


----------



## Geezer (Oct 14, 2003)

Lookin at the video it was a 'woman' and if that was her back side, she looks like a little hottie. She needs some special training from the Buzzards. :wink:


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

ha ha ha, if its a lesson from the buzzards, would that be one in boating or shit talking?


----------



## cecil (May 30, 2005)

funny


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

I thought "recovery" is a general term for a rescue for a deceased person...


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

Looks like the Timberline boys taught the denver fire dept how to unwrap rafts by pulling them directly upstream against the current. The best part of that technique for the fire dept is that they get to show off their awesome team tug-o-war skillz. There's some shit talkin for ya! That clip is funny shit.


----------



## El quapo (Apr 14, 2006)

Thought that was pretty comical too. Funny how they make a big production out of it, stop traffic and stand in the road with 15 meatheads tuggin each other. I'm more surprised they didn't jump at a chance to use some fancier more specialized gear. Those dudes love gear.

Where is this woman too? We know your on here reading this....

Sounds like she was alone in the raft...and hit the only rock in the river...?? Defend yourself :wink:


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

I'm impressed that in the time it takes to wrap the raft, swim to shore or whatever, have someone notice an empty wrapped raft in the river, call the FD, FD pages all their water rescue team guys, they get geared up, get to the river, etc. that some buzzard didn't come by to rig a Z-drag and help a lady in distress. Sheesh...


----------



## Sam F (Jun 27, 2005)

The tug-of-war looks like a scene from that old Superstar show where they had all the football players do a field day thing. I think Howard Cosel narrated. :lol: 

Ingredients for good television:
1. High Water
2. Boat ramp (Hard to miss)
3. Good looking rafter
4. Right in the middle of a big city with all its cell phone users.

A few years ago a buddy of mine just down stream did the same thing on a commercial trip (yes it used to be done.) Some lady called from her cell phone and all of the sudden the man was everywhere. The rescue team wouldn't let them move. When he abondoned ship, he took his crew with him to shore and got one great arse chewing from the cheif. :roll: 

So what ever happened to the Z-drag?


----------



## liquidchaos (Jul 11, 2005)

JC, are you refering to the gore race two years ago, cause I thought it was funny, let the shittalking continue, it seems like the thing to do on the buzz now a day's.


----------



## gapers (Feb 14, 2004)

I wonder if she's into ass-bonging..


----------



## cayo (Mar 20, 2005)

How do you pin at Confluence to Trestle?ThERES NOTHING TO PIN ON!!


----------

